# Instinctive Brand - Performance Base Layer



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if its not merino wool its shit.


now send me a free unicorn t shirt or get the fuck outta here.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I snowboard naked fuck base layers:thumbsdown:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's some serious man bulge on that guy. Also what the hell kind of Pegasus has a horn. That's just straight malarky.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Maybe this should be stickied to the home page, right out in the open for everybody.



http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html

also, MR Instinctive (reeks of awesomeness):blink:, maybe you should contribute something to the forum BEFORE calling out active members as trolls... maybe they're just trolling YOU. Just saying.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

To be fair, you have nothing new that can't already be bought probably cheaper and for an unknown brand, that no one has heard of, well...

As an example, i live in Norway, we want proven brands that people know and will recommend, if it hasn't been tried by someone you know you don't buy it, really that simple, especially as we have temps down to -30 regularly...!!!

But PM for details to send some gear to me to try... Then i can tell my mates... And they might buy some...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Two posts and calling people trolls. Let me lay something on you here buddy.

Your *ABOUT US* page is riddled with typo's and punctuation problems. Real professional buddy there's a huge difference between Chile (A country) and chilli (a bowl of food you eat). Also it reads like a horribly written look at me blog post from a 20 something twat than a business. Would I look further than here to reach out and talk to you about your product? Probably not as it sucks.

On to the apparel line. 
I do like the epic tee but as I refuse to wear shirts from brands I don't support no reason to buy it plus as mentioned before there is a fine line between a Unicorn and Pegasus you have crossed them and not in a good way.

The Peak T shirt is a rip off of the Jones logo. Lame and as you're not some brand that is in a position to rip people off you come across as unimaginative and unoriginal.

Your beanies look super small almost like a yamaka.

Hoodie well that's just too easy. Nothing special here folks.

On to the accessories. Just stop with the face masks there's plenty of other brands doing it you're trying to be a base layer company not a face mask. Wallet looks cheap. That backpack is a typical OEM pack that my guess is from some factory in the orient. 

Now on to the meat and potatoes of your company the base layers. There is nothing here to separate you from Under Armour, Polarmax, or any of the other brands doing base layers. The cost is actually higher than others which will hurt you. Add to that the fact it looks like you can't get your dick out that one piece to piss which could pose a problem. 

Here we find ourselves at branding. The spaceman idea has been done. Does anyone remember when Grenade did it 2 or 3 seasons ago? Pretty sure Volcom has done it as well. I also think Capita may have had something with it in there at one point. The space theme is done and over with. No one cares about your precious Stan and his love of your Aunts Chile (not to be confused with chilli). 

Lets take a look at your marketing since it seems to be non-existent. Is coming on a snowboarding forum where you've contributed nothing where you think you'll make your in roads to the market? Because right now you've just made yourself look like a schill to your brand, offended a senior member, and offered nothing to anyone else. Who is your demographic, why would they buy your product over someone else, what is your niche, how do you support snowboarding, these are the questions you need to be asking yourself. 

As it stands would I even remotely be interested in reaching out to you to promote your brand? Not really you're just another after thought me too brand that hasn't put any effort into having a feasible marketing campaign. 

I give your company a D- and don't foresee you being here in another year.


----------



## MR_Instinctive (Jul 2, 2013)

I apologize if I offended anyone, it was not my intent. It was supposed to be a sarcastic remark, but it is difficult to read meaning over the internet. 

Thank for the feedback, as negative as it is.

I hope to bring more to this forum, and make a better second impression.

Mr. Instinctive.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Too late now you're dead to most of us.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The Deacon said:


> Maybe this should be stickied to the home page, right out in the open for everybody.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html


He's actually within forum guidelines. Whether the products are desirable or not is another issue.



BurtonAvenger said:


> Too late now you're dead to most of us.


Jeez you sounded like a jewish mom there for a second.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Jeez you sounded like a jewish mom there for a second.


However, Shred and BA are leading authorities in the areas of Unicorns and Pegasuses, respectively.

OP: Something I found off-putting in your About Us page was all the Stan talk. Having inspiration or a muse is one thing but imaginary friends become less-adorable-more-disturbing past single-digit age. I'd pare that down quite a bit if you want to be taken seriously.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

God, this was a hilarious thread. 

Am I the only one who didn't see a dick flap or poop shoot on the base layer suit. If you're going to take Jones' designs for Ts, you should also take some designs from Airblaster for your base layer suits. Seriously you need to take off the rest of your gear to drop the kids off at the pool or make lemon snow.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nah I pointed out the lack of the pee hole.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

My bad BA, I think I was to busy laughing when I read the first time.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

You guys are dumb its like a wetsuit you just pee and it makes you warmer, feels great.

Also lots of unusual and unoffensive jewish comments in this thread, which I simply want to note for the sake of refreshment. I think its "yarmulke" btw, while I learned here that "yamaka" is actually part of cannonized buddhist scriptures.


----------



## ADS0608 (May 23, 2013)

gear looks good tbh lack of a Piss flap is not a good thing tho but I do love the spaceman!

the hoodies look good and I like the simple i logo on them, I don't really get all the negativity tbh the guy is just trying to make a living and you guys hammer him for it yeah maybe he should try and contribute to the forum as well but he is in business as well!

no doubt I will be shot down in flames by some of you but tbh I don't give a fuck if somthing looks good then fairplay to the guy for getting his name and brand out there! 

maybe its the best gear out there out maybe its shit but unless you try it you ain't ever going to know so why not chill the fuck out!

as I tell my kids if you ain't nothing nice to say then don't say it!


----------



## MR_Instinctive (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys, the piss flap issues has been corrected and our second model will not have that issue for the upcoming season.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

MR_Instinctive said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, the piss flap issues has been corrected and our second model will not have that issue for the upcoming season.


Now that you've been properly welcomed to the forum :laugh:, my thoughts:

I like the look/features of the baselayer (man-bulge notwithstanding). I wear Under Armour Coldgear as my baselayer and would be curious how yours compares. I like the compression fit.
Yes, a pee hole on the onesie is necessary, but not necessary on the pants.

I don't wear cotton t-shirts or hoodies, so no opinion on those.
Like the beanies.
Face mask is okay.
Wallet? Whatever.
Quite like the backpack! A carry handle on top would be helpful, in addition to the option of carrying by the shoulder straps. Different colours would be good, but I understand you gotta start with black.

The logo.
Yah, the spaceman has been done and imo doesn't really work. The spaceman on the unicorn/pegasus is just way too busy.
With a name like "Instinctive", I would think an image of an aggressive animal native to snow conditions charging down a mountain would be an excellent logo (dare I say "Snowolf"?:laugh: Regular forum members will understand that reference), to tie in with an aggressive riding snowboarder. Just a suggestion.

Anyway. as others have said, there is nothing really new here, but if you think you can make a go of it, best of luck!

BTW, I live in Toronto and ride MSLM and Blue Mountain. If you want to meet up, I'd be happy to check out your baselayer and give my opinion.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Also, I don't understand your sizing grid for the base layer top.
I usually wear a large size in a top, but I'm notably bigger than the 18 inches your grid specifies.
????


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ADS0608 said:


> gear looks good tbh lack of a Piss flap is not a good thing tho but I do love the spaceman!
> 
> the hoodies look good and I like the simple i logo on them, I don't really get all the negativity tbh the guy is just trying to make a living and you guys hammer him for it yeah maybe he should try and contribute to the forum as well but he is in business as well!
> 
> ...


You have 33 posts which means you haven't been around long enough to understand why people here do what they do. 

It's a community you either add to it or you don't. This guy doesn't. He's taking without giving. It would be like me moving in next door seeing you're having a bbq showing up eating your food, drinking your beer, fucking your wife then going home without bringing a dish to pass.


----------



## MR_Instinctive (Jul 2, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Also, I don't understand your sizing grid for the base layer top.
> I usually wear a large size in a top, but I'm notably bigger than the 18 inches your grid specifies.
> ????


Thanks for the feedback, The 18 inches is underarm to underarm.
Does that help.

Also we would love to get some gear in your hands for the upcoming season, and hear your feedback on it.

Send me PM closer to the season, and we will hook you up.


----------



## MR_Instinctive (Jul 2, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You have 33 posts which means you haven't been around long enough to understand why people here do what they do.
> 
> It's a community you either add to it or you don't. This guy doesn't. He's taking without giving. It would be like me moving in next door seeing you're having a bbq showing up eating your food, drinking your beer, fucking your wife then going home without bringing a dish to pass.


I understand this is a close knit community, and it was not my attention to offend anyway. All I was looking for was for some feedback on what we are doing. 

As for giving back, we are looking for feedback on our gear, and offering it for free to seasoned riders. Isnt that giving back?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So you're saying only "seasoned" riders deserve something. Not anyone else? That's so fucked up in your logic. You realize most "seasoned" riders won't give a fuck it's the weekend warriors, new riders, and those that pour everything they have into getting to ride that 5 days a year that you should be going after. 

Are you just some dumb fucking trust funder that finally collected and has the mental aptitude of a 15 year old?

You want to give back why don't you answer some questions, talk with people on here, shoot the shit, post some women in yoga pants, and the like.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

MR_Instinctive said:


> We are looking for feedback on our gear, and offering it for free to seasoned riders. Isnt that giving back?


You will be inundated with people wanting free gear after that post...!!!

It is your gear to give away for sure, but pick the right people. And if you want honest reviews then you need to pick honest people, which on here means people like BA who speaks his mind as you have found out...

You also need people who ride a lot, as wear and tear is something people need to know about, nit someone who rides 1 week a year, but someone who rides 100 days a year...!!!

Just out of interest, it is 2 questions i have... And replies would be appreciated...

1. Do you only sell online or do you have distributors...???


2. How big is your market, ie do you only sell in USA and Canada, or have you moved into Europe as well...???

The reason i ask, is being based primarily in Norway, we do see a lot of this stuff, and various different companies coming and going... I ride with a few pros, and while they are sponsored, they probably don't have sponsorship for base layer stuff, but that is probably of no use to you...

If you want to talk about getting it into Europe drop me a message, with your email, and i will get back to you...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So you're saying only "seasoned" riders deserve something. Not anyone else? That's so fucked up in your logic. You realize most "seasoned" riders won't give a fuck it's the weekend warriors, new riders, and those that pour everything they have into getting to ride that 5 days a year that you should be going after.
> 
> Are you just some dumb fucking trust funder that finally collected and has the mental aptitude of a 15 year old?
> 
> You want to give back why don't you answer some questions, talk with people on here, shoot the shit, post some women in yoga pants, and the like.


Easy there BA.
I know what you're talking about - being involved in the community before you ask for something from it. I get that.

To be fair to the OP, he has apologized for just jumping in and asking for help/input.

And I have to disagree with the "only seasoned riders" criticism. If I was looking for opinions on a product - board/boots/bindings/apparel - I wouldn't be providing samples to "5 days a year" riders. I'd want the opinion of people who have enough experience to know what works and what doesn't, whether they care to buy the product or not.

Just like I wouldn't care about reading a snowboard review from a newbie. What could a newbie tell me, versus a star reviewer like, say, Angry Snowboarder (sorry, couldn't resist, but you get my point)?

To the OP I say, stick around, get to know the group, maybe enlighten us about your experiences starting up a venture in the snowboard world, and we'll be ready to support you with opinions at least.

Okay, enough of this rational shit.
Where are the yoga pants pictures??:thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

He's talking about looking for seasoned riders to sponsor. That's just a marketing ploy doesn't do anything for you guys. He should be doing a give away on here for all of you honestly regardless of level ability.

He walked into a real world classroom right here and wasn't expecting a prick of a teacher. I'm harsh because I'm sick of shitty brands in snowboarding.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

At your pricepoint why aren't use using silver threads for odour control?


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> post some women in yoga pants, and the like.



Yeah, what he said....


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Umm... I see rainbows and unicorns but nothing else "women's specific". I like like t ride men's boards, but men's clothes...? Won't fit. Girls are the ones always feeling chilly...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

neni said:


> Girls are the ones always feeling chilly...


That is the truth right there...


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

neni said:


> Girls are the ones always feeling chilly...


Hmm, if that's true then why do they always turn away my offers to hold them?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They want some warm pants, not you in their pants...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BoardWalk said:


> Hmm, if that's true then why do they always turn away my offers to hold them?


Sometimes, the question is the answer


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It would be like me moving in next door seeing you're having a bbq showing up eating your food, drinking your beer, fucking your wife then going home without bringing a dish to pass.


You're not suppose to do that...fuck I got a lot of apologizing to dish out.


----------



## MR_Instinctive (Jul 2, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> Just out of interest, it is 2 questions i have... And replies would be appreciated...
> 
> 1. Do you only sell online or do you have distributors...???
> 
> ...


We are working with overseas distributors and funny enough we do have one in Norway already. 

We are working with a group or riders called the Lolkats Krew based out of Norway. They are doing a film documentary as we speak. Are you familiar with these guys?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Girls are the ones always feeling chilly...





killclimbz said:


> That is the truth right there...


I've always blamed the icy substance in their veins and heart:storm:

I love you all though seriously baby mamas.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

MR_Instinctive said:


> We are working with overseas distributors and funny enough we do have one in Norway already.
> 
> We are working with a group or riders called the Lolkats Krew based out of Norway. They are doing a film documentary as we speak. Are you familiar with these guys?


Never heard of them... And in a country this small, everyone knows everyone...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I've always blamed the icy substance in their veins and heart:storm:


highly depends on the one infront of us 




Kevin137 said:


> Never heard of them... And in a country this small, everyone knows everyone...


SMALL? Haha, question of perspective. Your coutry is 8 times bigger than mine :laught:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

neni said:


> SMALL? Haha, question of perspective. Your coutry is 8 times bigger than mine :laught:


Depends on the metric - your country has more than one and half times as many people as his...


----------

